# Southern Maryland/DC/Northern Virginia or wherever nearby



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I would love to meet cool new people who will be a friend. I live in Southern Maryland and the part I live in is near DC and Alexandria VA.

There any place we could meet? Maybe come up with places and vote on it? Be awesome if this worked 

There is also a place to join with other SA people in the area.
http://www.meetup.com/Novashy/ in case you want to check it out. They tend to meet to far for me or not enough people participate.


----------



## vashy (Aug 8, 2010)

I live in Northern Virginia a little ways from Alexandria.


----------

